# Wading at Baytown Nature Center?



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience walking in here? What is the bottom like? Is it wadeable? I know there are some walks that you'll have to maneuver down but aside from that, is it fairly shallow, hard/silted bottom?


----------



## Joel9718 (Mar 2, 2014)

You might want to give BNC a call. They told me that there is no wading out there due to Hurricane Ike storm debris. This was earlier in the summer.


----------

